# St. Helens ccg suspending all fertility referrals -a sign of things to come?



## Bettyboop82 (May 2, 2015)

You may have seen last night that St. Helens ccg is proposing to pull all fertility referrals in the next few months.... This is shocking and I feel will set a precedent for other areas to do the same. To read the proposals in full go to 
http://www.sthelensccg.nhs.uk/Get_Involved/Financial_Recovery_Plan.aspx
to have your say, complete the survey at https://www.surveymonkey.co.uk/r/ZZ7G5ZV

/links


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh wow that makes a very interesting read! typically fertility treatment is always on the list of cost cutting proposals 😤. As a NHS nurse I'm not surprised as we are literally trying to save every penny possible, so not fair though 🙁 x


----------

